# Wolf Bay/Miflin Creek



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

I fished Wolf Bay and Miflin Creek up to the bridge today. Launched where Wolf Bay Lodge used to be. Well, I used the sandy beach near the boat ramp...$10 is a little steep to launch a kayak. 

Anyways, the wind was blowing towards Miflin Creek so I drifted from the launch area past the dock, casting a topwater mirrorlure. No bites. At the same time I was drifting a Gulp shrimp (3in) in new penny color with a red 1/4 jig head. During the drift hooked up and landed a 14in trout. Released him and began trolling both lures up Miflin Creek towards the bridge. Hit 2 more trout on the way. A 13 incher which I released and an 18 incher which went into the cooler. Since both trout hit in front of the same docks, I cast the shrimp back and hooked up with a 17 inch redfish. Released him and continued on to the bridge. Spent some time anchored up near the bridge casting in every direction but no luck. Went back to trolling and got 4 more trout, all between 16-18 inches. Only kept 1 more though...just enough for dinner for two. 

All fish were caught on the same Gulp shrimp except for 1 trout which was caught on a clearish/white paddletail bait (bright green tail) 4 inches. I launched around 11am and packed up around 3:30pm

All in all a fun day fishing! Only took 1 picture. My phone is at its limit of storage so for every picture I take I have to find something to delete first!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice job. Trolling with a paddle kayak. Getting dinner and exercise.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's a nice looking Trout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Good on you for taking just what you need too.

You oughtta look at the launch off of Hance Rd. There's a park down there with a really cool kayak/canoe ramp. I launched down there last week and had some luck with trout, reds and some nice Bass.


----------

